# Discoloring plants



## don (Nov 29, 2011)

Ive been bothering everyone with non stop questions on this thread, As you probably already noticed I'm bran spanking new to plant keeping and its hard to find the right answers online, so I hope you dont mind in the further brain picking. 
In the pictures I posted youll notice one of them have a brown colouring to it, not the entire plant however- its been like this for a couple of weeks now. The sword has that yellow spot with a brown spot in the center, the spot is getting larger as time progresses. Right now my photo period is around 8 hrs. Dosing excel every other day and florish comprehensive weekly. I also have florite Dark as my substrate. Lighting is dual t5h0 1 bulb 6700 one blue actinic ( came with the hood) around 12k i believe. 

I recently added some new plants, micro swords, glosso, baby tears, star, pennywort these have been in there for a few days now and no issues. The rest were added at the same time about a month ago some of which arent showing any signs of yellowing or that brown algae looking substance. What do you think?


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

picture is from aquatic plant central

i am not to experienced with planted tanks, but it looks like the swords got potassium deficiency


----------

